# surrogacy for someone close...



## Gina91

I don't know if I'm in the right place sorry if I'm not. 
I'm 21 and pregnant with my first. My sister has been trying for a while but ivf has failed 3 times so far. We spoke briefly about if I would carry a baby for her and I would definitely more than consider it. 
But, I'm 21 and am gonna have my own family soon. 
Do you think I'm too young?
Do you think surrogacy for someone who you are so close to is a bad idea?


----------



## Unknownstar

I dont think you're too young. You should have your child first and have a gap before having a child for her. If she really wants this, you should do it for her since you love her. Personally, i would do surrogacy for someone closer that I love then someone I dont know because I would know my child was in safe hands. She'll be happy that you would do something like that for her and help her out. I dont think it's a problem. If everyone is happy with the decision it's fine and totally up to you. That's just my opinion.


----------



## MissMummyMoo

I don't think your too young at all. I was talking about surrogacy at 21 but my husband and family were completely against it. I hope to do it in a few years time once mine are a little older but not sure if I can now with having had an MC. 

I think you, your sister and family need to sit down and talk about it seriously. You need to be aware of exactly what it entails (it's not just a case of getting pregnant) there's shots and all sorts you have to have etc. But I think if you really are serious about it then go for it, it's such a wonderful thing to be able to do for someone, especially family. Good luck x


----------



## Phantom710

First, please feel free to message me if you have any more questions.

2nd, most agencies will take a 21 year old, because they have a better chance of being mentally and physically able to carry. 

I would love to carry for someone close (I'm carrying for a set of parents I met just recently through my agency). However, usually doing it for family, you are cutting out the middle man; the agency/reproductive lawyer. 

This could be good or bad. The decisions will be more personal, or maybe you won't even want to do a contract, or things could go bad and it ruins your relationship. Keep in mind, a lot of insurances will not cover ivf or surrogacy, so you will have to have a seperate plan purchased for your surro pregnancy. 

Also, check the surrogacy laws in your state. Some states/countries it is completely illegal. So even though it's genetically their baby, it may be legally yours. to solve this you may have to technically give their bay up for adoption.... to them. Etc. 

Lots to think about.


----------

